# Senior portraits



## MikeFlorendo (May 31, 2016)

I do need to work on my portraits so any help would be appreciated.

Used a B1 for lighting with a soft box.


----------



## Studio7Four (May 31, 2016)

I like both of these, particularly the black and white.  I like that she isn't looking at the camera as is typically expected in a senior portrait. Her posture and expression seem very believable for her age.  I even like that you've left some flyaway hair to capture the breeze.  If I'm going to nitpick, it's that I don't have a good feel for how she's supporting herself.  We see the wood (bench?  fence?) only on one side of her; her pants are so dark that it's not obvious at first glance whether she's standing or somewhat sitting up on the wood (it's a little more obvious when I look closely, it just doesn't stand out as easily as the rest of the details in the shot).  Now, I don't think that really hurts the image, particularly for someone who isn't trying to constructively critically dissect the shot.

I like the composition of the color shot, I think capturing her hair flowing off to the side is a nice touch that she may look back on fondly.  I personally like that you let the "wild" ends of her hair go out of focus; I think it would also have worked well with a deeper depth of focus to bring all (or at least most) of her hair sharp, though it's probably a fine enough line to hit to get the hair sharp while leaving the grass OOF (which I agree with) that it's not worth the time dialing in during a senior shoot.  My biggest nit pick about this one is that it might be cropped just a hair too tightly - how tight will it feel (particularly above her face) if you lose some of the border to a picture frame?  I also may have considered (or asked her about) 'shopping out her tan lines.  I understand about not adding excessive editing time, and there is a difference between removing them from this one shot versus having to do so for a whole set, I just think that without the tan lines this shot becomes much more timeless.  Or, should I say, more indicative of this time in her life than of the top she wore one sunny day.

For someone who claims to need to work on his portraits I think these are pretty solid!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (May 31, 2016)

Studio7Four said:


> I like both of these, particularly the black and white.  I like that she isn't looking at the camera as is typically expected in a senior portrait. Her posture and expression seem very believable for her age.  I even like that you've left some flyaway hair to capture the breeze.  If I'm going to nitpick, it's that I don't have a good feel for how she's supporting herself.  We see the wood (bench?  fence?) only on one side of her; her pants are so dark that it's not obvious at first glance whether she's standing or somewhat sitting up on the wood (it's a little more obvious when I look closely, it just doesn't stand out as easily as the rest of the details in the shot).  Now, I don't think that really hurts the image, particularly for someone who isn't trying to constructively critically dissect the shot.
> 
> I like the composition of the color shot, I think capturing her hair flowing off to the side is a nice touch that she may look back on fondly.  I personally like that you let the "wild" ends of her hair go out of focus; I think it would also have worked well with a deeper depth of focus to bring all (or at least most) of her hair sharp, though it's probably a fine enough line to hit to get the hair sharp while leaving the grass OOF (which I agree with) that it's not worth the time dialing in during a senior shoot.  My biggest nit pick about this one is that it might be cropped just a hair too tightly - how tight will it feel (particularly above her face) if you lose some of the border to a picture frame?  I also may have considered (or asked her about) 'shopping out her tan lines.  I understand about not adding excessive editing time, and there is a difference between removing them from this one shot versus having to do so for a whole set, I just think that without the tan lines this shot becomes much more timeless.  Or, should I say, more indicative of this time in her life than of the top she wore one sunny day.
> 
> For someone who claims to need to work on his portraits I think these are pretty solid!  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks I appreciate the time you took to reply.  Very helpful.  Yes time is always a concern on Senior Portraits because I try and provide several looks and poses.  If I was only after 3-4 shots for the session I could really develop angles and DOF.  Yes I think i'll  try see what what the it looks like without the tan lines.  I left them in because she is a swimmer and thought she may remember those days as well. 

Thanks again- Mike


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 2, 2016)

I like the first one, I thought it was well captured. I also like the idea of the second shot, and its almost really nice and I want to like it, though there is something about either the camera angle or her posture/pose that makes her neck feel very short, creating the illusion of either a wide/short neck, or broad shoulders, which to me are more masculine features rather than feminine.


----------



## MikeFlorendo (Jun 3, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> I like the first one, I thought it was well captured. I also like the idea of the second shot, and its almost really nice and I want to like it, though there is something about either the camera angle or her posture/pose that makes her neck feel very short, creating the illusion of either a wide/short neck, or broad shoulders, which to me are more masculine features rather than feminine.


Thanks for the comment! Yes perhaps if I had her drop her chin slightly on the 2nd it might have had a better angle.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 19, 2016)

Like the first one - have a couple of comments on the second. The eyes are on the dark side and with the straight on pose that doesn't work for me. Also the white lines from a bathing suite top could be cloned out easily.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 20, 2016)

Don't worry about the fly away hair.
I find the images a bit dark. High Key lighting is more in vogue these days, especially for senior photos.


----------



## twocolor (Jun 24, 2016)

I think the first is fantastic and moody which is big with seniors!  The second I feel is too overedited on her eyes, and under edited every where else.  Her strap line can be easily fixed and draws my eyes away from her face.  There are also some hot spots on her forehead and nose and cheeks that look like they've been pulled back to try and recover them. The hot spot on her forehead is just too lost.  Maybe try a bw to save it? There is a little peek of bra strap that bothers me upon closer inspection as well.


----------

